# washington state/seattle area



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

so, is anyone in the washington state/seattle area? 

or maybe the oregon, idaho, briish columbia area?

give a shout out if you are.

maybe we can get together as a group and help each other through our difficulties.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm currently living in Coeur d'Alene, just outside Spokane. I'm originally from near Seattle. Hope there's others who respond!


----------



## liss (May 24, 2008)

I live a couple hours south of Seattle. If a group got together, I would be interested.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I live in Everett, WA.

anyone close to there>


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

just wanted to bring this up again...i live in north seattle so i'd be interested in a seattle meetup group


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm all the way out in bum**** Fox Island. as soon as I can manage it, I'm outta here though, probably towards Tacoma. I'd be up for a support group of some kind. I've got the Social Anxiety Institute Overcoming SA program, that might be something we could work on, but it doesn't have to be. I'd be up for a group with or without it.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

B.C. right hur. =]


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I live in Bremerton.


----------



## tayyy12 (Nov 13, 2010)

i live in north seattle. count me in :yes


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

grays harbor.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoreline, Seattle


----------

